# 2 Baby Cardigans - no, you haven't got double vision!!



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Here are 2 baby cardigans I have made this week. They are for different orders but the ladies both chose the same pattern.
(There is also a matching bonnet)

They are knitted in DK wool.
The pattern is Robin 14695 and the sizes range from prem to 6 months


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh Missmolly, those are beautiful !! You do such lovely works :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful. Funny they both chose the same! Your work is wonderful.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Your work is fabulous. I would never be able to do one sweater in a week, let alone two.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

they are beautiful


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

So beautiful! Great job.

Robin in MA


----------



## Eileen Wanda (Sep 18, 2011)

Beautiful. Your work is perfect. I also cannot imagine doing one sweater in a week let alone two.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! Lucky babies!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I just love this pattern. Your work is so wonderful. I know that these ladies will just love the results.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

They are gorgeous. You do beautiful work. I can't imagine doing one of those in a month never mind 2 in a week!


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Lovely sweaters


----------



## knitwit29 (Feb 2, 2011)

These are beautiful....great work...!!


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

looks like they are knit in one piece which would be quick to knit they are beautiful love the white make nice christening set,


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow! 2 cardi's in one week. You have been busy. They are really nice.


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

They are beautiful. Love white baby clothes. xx


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Lovely knitting, pattern is pretty


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Gorgeous, may I ask what yarn you used, it looks very soft


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

kyriakoulla said:


> Gorgeous, may I ask what yarn you used, it looks very soft


Hi It is double knit wool x


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you, Dk in Australia is an eight ply. Work is alittle bulkier and more suited for winter. Yours look beautiful, hopefully I will post and you can give me your opinion 
Best wishes


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

kyriakoulla said:


> Thank you, Dk in Australia is an eight ply. Work is alittle bulkier and more suited for winter. Yours look beautiful, hopefully I will post and you can give me your opinion
> Best wishes


Look forward to seeing your work x


----------



## carole09 (Jan 27, 2011)

Where does one find this pattern or can you email. Beautiful work !! My email is [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

Perfectly done i love them in white, your a very talented knitter!


----------



## hbdenecke (Sep 28, 2011)

where. did you get the pattern. They are beautiful


----------



## hbdenecke (Sep 28, 2011)

hbdenecke said:


> where. did you get the pattern. They are beautiful


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

very nice - I always love white!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

So sweet!


----------



## dorothymarie (Jun 12, 2011)

lovely i love the traditional matinee coat patterns. SOOO sweet!!!


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Only one word- Gorgeous!


----------



## 42328 (Jul 28, 2011)

Could we get a free pattern for this sweater. Beautiful work


----------



## Bundyjoy (Apr 20, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work, as always.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I've had the pattern for quite a while - don't know where to find it, sorry. Can't post details as it's copyrighted x


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Your work is very nice. Two in one week, I need to speed up!

Nice pattern


----------



## Broomie (Apr 3, 2011)

The cardigans are beautiful. I love the yoked cardis as they look so pretty. Thanks for the pattern no. as well. I'm sure both ladies will love the cardis. June


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

doublely beautiful


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

You are a busy bee. These are beautiful!


----------



## marchwater (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi, These sweaters are just perfectly beautiful!

Is the pattern easy? I would love to be able to knit those!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

They are beautiful. The ladies who ordered them should be very proud of them. Keep up the good work. Happy knitting,crocheting.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

vely work.


----------



## hbdenecke (Sep 28, 2011)

hbdenecke said:


> hbdenecke said:
> 
> 
> > where. did you get the pattern. They are beautiful


----------



## angelaf (Jul 16, 2011)

Arrr these are gorgeous, love the old fashioned matinee coats. xx


----------



## kay shadduck (Feb 18, 2011)

Is this sweater knit in one piece? What pattern? Kay


----------



## carole09 (Jan 27, 2011)

Found the pattern on Ebay !!


----------



## hbdenecke (Sep 28, 2011)

hbdenecke said:


> where. did you get the pattern. They are beautiful


----------



## kay shadduck (Feb 18, 2011)

Is there anything I need to know to get this pattern on E Bay? Kay


----------



## carole09 (Jan 27, 2011)

Under search I typed Robin knitting pattern #14695.
Good luck
Carole


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Here is the address if anybody wants to get in touch with the company.

Design Dept
Robin Wools Ltd
Robin Mills
Idle
Bradford
Bd10 9TE


----------



## New England Lover (Sep 8, 2011)

What a beautiful project! I tried to find this pattern but cannot seem to locate it anywhere. Do you have any suggestions in trying to find this pattern? Thanks so much!


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

very beautiful work love them


----------



## Myra May (Sep 23, 2011)

This is how new I am... you said it is "The pattern is Robin 14695". Where do I go to get this pattern? I would like to add it to patterns I want to do... after I learn to knit proficiently.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

How pretty Miss Molly!


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## kimtoyna (Jan 24, 2011)

these are so nice you do good work wish i was able to do that


----------



## nurseybabe (Sep 15, 2011)

Lovely! Very nice work!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Those are so pretty :thumbup:


----------



## karenrguenther (Jun 3, 2011)

Good Golly Miss Molly, they are beautiful!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

adorable, adorable, double for the double. ;-) :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ROCIO (Sep 28, 2011)

THIS IS GORGEOUS!!! BEAUTIFUL WORK YOU DID!!!
PLEASE IF YOU CAN SHARE THE PATTERN WITH ME I WILL APPRECIATE IT. 
[email protected]


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

MY MY ! A work of ART. They are absolutly beautiful. So clean and pure just like a new born child. I would love to make one for my new g-grandchild to-be. Thanks so much
for sharing. I know both babies will look fantastic.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Your work is perefect. :thumbup:


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

Absolutely precious. Your work is remarkable, Miss Molly and I know the little ones and their moms will be thrilled!!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful x2!!!


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

They are lovely matinee coats and are great to knit. I did
that pattern for my grandchildren

susie cue


----------



## Sharon Lee (Jun 13, 2011)

So beautiful. Your work is awesome.


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

Love them.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I think they are just gorgeous!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Gosh darn, aren't those adorable.


missmolly said:


> Here are 2 baby cardigans I have made this week. They are for different orders but the ladies both chose the same pattern.
> (There is also a matching bonnet)
> 
> They are knitted in DK wool.
> The pattern is Robin 14695 and the sizes range from prem to 6 months


----------



## Ann in Minnesota (Aug 11, 2011)

They are lovely, so sweet and so well done. Great job!


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

BEautiful wool. Is it possible that you can find this yarn on line? If so, I would love to have the web address. Mrs. Mac


missmolly said:


> Here are 2 baby cardigans I have made this week. They are for different orders but the ladies both chose the same pattern.
> (There is also a matching bonnet)
> 
> They are knitted in DK wool.
> The pattern is Robin 14695 and the sizes range from prem to 6 months


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

They are beautifully made. I like the pattern too.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks to everybody for your lovely comments x
Can't share the pattern as it is copyrighted, sorry. 
The wool can be found in UK using this link

http://www.knitnpurlwoolshop.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&category_id=42&flypage=shop.flypage&product_id=124&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

It can also be found on ebay x


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

These are so very lovely!


----------



## Popelka (Sep 17, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Here are 2 baby cardigans I have made this week. They are for different orders but the ladies both chose the same pattern.
> (There is also a matching bonnet)
> 
> They are knitted in DK wool.
> The pattern is Robin 14695 and the sizes range from prem to 6 months


Very very sweet and cute ! :thumbup:


----------



## skyver77 (May 2, 2011)

What an absolutely beautiful pattern, thank you for sharing.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

They are lovely!

Pam


----------



## Donna57 (Jul 27, 2011)

What a lovely memory. This is the same pattern that my nana used 30 years ago for my son's birth, and in white. I still have it. This was her favorite pattern and she made many sweaters using it. Thanks for the wonderful memory!


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Ahh!!! these are soooooo cute


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful cardis. Very nicely done.So fresh looking in white.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I love that pattern. Very nice work.


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

Omg! Thayer are so beautiful.


----------



## gmanju999 (Sep 18, 2011)

How do I get this pattern for a 2 baby cardigan sweater


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful cardigans, great job


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Double your pleasure - Double your fun.....

Great little cardigans. The white is always so classic and formal looking - just what a proper baby should wear. Your work is always fabulous. No wonder you have so many orders. You were certainly able to get your groove on with doing two so close together. Just beautiful...


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Just gorgeous.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh, these are so pretty! Such nice knitting! I too love white baby sweaters.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

LOVELY-LOVELY!!!


----------



## farmbrewer (Sep 29, 2011)

These are beautiful, where can i find this pattern, i have looked everywhere.


----------



## Gerbs9 (Apr 20, 2011)

These sweaters are beautiful! I contacted knitting stores for this Robin pattern and they all wrote back that they no longer have the pattern. Any ideas how I can buy a copy? Thanks so much.


----------



## hbdenecke (Sep 28, 2011)

have tried to find instructions. could you e-mail me the [email protected] They look lovely. Good work


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Here is the address if anybody wants to get in touch with the company.

Design Dept
Robin Wools Ltd
Robin Mills
Idle
Bradford
Bd10 9TE


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

They are beautiful. Lucky babies.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Flawless work. They are so well crafted.


----------



## joanmu (Jul 25, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Here are 2 baby cardigans I have made this week. They are for different orders but the ladies both chose the same pattern.
> (There is also a matching bonnet)
> 
> They are knitted in DK wool.
> The pattern is Robin 14695 and the sizes range from prem to 6 months


----------



## KZknitter (Jun 25, 2011)

I have knitted this pattern for several babies too! you did a lovely job.


----------



## Gerbs9 (Apr 20, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Here is the address if anybody wants to get in touch with the company.
> 
> Design Dept
> Robin Wools Ltd
> ...


I wrote a letter to this address and received a reply that Robin Wools has been closed for some time now and that address is now a packaging firm for the pharmaceutical industry.

Does anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## carole09 (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Molly,
Could you tell me what the tension of the yarn you used was and also needle size (American), would appreciate it.
Thanks
Carole


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

very very nice. lovely knitting job


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

carole09 said:


> Miss Molly,
> Could you tell me what the tension of the yarn you used was and also needle size (American), would appreciate it.
> Thanks
> Carole


Hi Carole I used Double knitting wool and size 4mm needles (UK size) x


----------



## carole09 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks MissMolly


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Beautiful stitching, so perfect!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

They are beautiful. Thank you for the pattern info.


----------



## dheida (Oct 8, 2011)

They're beautiful...what's the pattern?


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

congratulations, they are just beautiful.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

oh good golly miss molly. they are gorgeous. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gmanju999 (Sep 18, 2011)

Miss Molly, can you please let us know the pattern number. I would love to knit the sweater. 
Thank you.

Manju


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

Gerbs9 said:


> missmolly said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the address if anybody wants to get in touch with the company.
> ...


I could be mistaken, but if the pattern is very old and the company has closed down, the copyright has probably expired and it may be OK to reproduce it. Does anyone else agree?


----------



## normajean (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow!I just love them.
Would like to get the pattern?
I'm getting a new granddaughter in Jan.
Would like to knit this for her.
You did a great job 
Thank you for sharing.
Hugs,
Norma jean.


----------



## normajean (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow!I just love them.
Would like to get the pattern?
I'm getting a new granddaughter in Jan.
Would like to knit this for her.
You did a great job 
Thank you for sharing.
Hugs,
Norma jean.


----------



## hbdenecke (Sep 28, 2011)

yes i agreewith you


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

hbdenecke said:


> yes i agreewith you


I tried to find this pattern on Google and even Amazon which originally had it for sale, now says it is no longer available - it's not even available on ebay anymore. Maybe the organiser of our Forum could let us know if the lady who posted the photos of the cardigans originally would be allowed to make it available somehow for us if the copyright has expired. I've got a burning desire to knit this pattern now - it's just such a gorgeous design! Here's hoping!!


----------



## normajean (Feb 4, 2011)

I tried to find this pattern on Google too.
I'm new to group here.
Would you pleae let me know what you can do for us to get this pattern.
I hope if the lady who has the pattern
Will let us have it?
As for as copyright I think the organiser
Would let us know.
I'm going to see about the copyright too.
It so nice to meet you.
Is a lot of the kniters here left-haned?
Talk soon
Hugs,
Norma jean.


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

It's odd how people seem to like the same. I guess that's how styles become popular. Beautiful work


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi the pattern is not an old one. The company is still producing wool so hasn't closed down. So due to copyright laws I'm not able to post the pattern. Sorry x


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Hi the pattern is not an old one. The company is still producing wool so hasn't closed down. So due to copyright laws I'm not able to post the pattern. Sorry x


Aw that's a shame - never mind, I guess we shouldn't obsess about it - there are thousands of other beautiful baby patterns out there! Thanks anyway for letting us admire your handiwork.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

They are beautiful. You are a true craftsperson.


----------



## Rhodidodi (Nov 15, 2011)

This is such a gorgeous pattern! Lovely work!


----------



## normajean (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi,
Where you able to get the pattern?
I've look but where all sold.
Hugs,
Norma jean


----------



## normajean (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Molly,
Could you tell me when the Robin Baby Knitting Pattern 14695

Date of publication?
Thank you.
Norma jean.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

beautiful.


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Magnificent work as usual Missmolly.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Double the gorgeous work!!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you everybody :thumbup: 

( this topic is almost 2 years old ;-) ;-) )


----------

